# Whats the difference between the standard OE force chainrings and TruVativ/rival?



## s4one (Jun 8, 2008)

I just bought a set (black) and I believe they are the TruVativ/rival series. I currently am using the stock oe force chainrings that are gray. I noticed that the shape/mold is abit different if you look closely at where the prints "powerglide, anodized,etc" are printed. 

The stock oe force crank is more flat where the prints "powerglide, anodized,etc"

Note, the set I bought are pretty dark, almost matt black. 

Can someone give some information on these rings? good/bad? 

Thanks!!


----------

